# Xcode Tools 1.5 gcc 3.3 failure



## jquadri (Apr 28, 2005)

My objective was to install *gcc 3.3*, my *fink* requires 3.3.  Installing Xcode Tools1.5 release for Mac OS fails with error: There were errors installing the software please try installing again.

I delved into the packages and then Xcode Tools packages and double clicked on gcc3.3.pkg, it installed successfully as far as I can see. But the OS still select 3.1 as its compiler even after doing sudo gcc_select 3.3 which fails. However sudo gcc_select 3 works.

I then tried repairing the Disk Permissions.
I successfully installed Xcode Tools 1.2, but it only installed gcc 3.1. 
I also successfully also installed the following: Xcode Tools 1.1, 1.1 update, 2002 Developer Tools, Developer Tools which seems to install gcc 3.1. So typed sudo gcc_select 3.3 which fails with this error.
usage: gcc_select [-n] [-force] [2 | 3] [-h | --help] [-v | --version]
                  [-root] [ -nc | --no-color]
       Invalid argument (3.3).

I also installed gnat for macosx package, didnt help. I just downloaded gnude from mac but dont know how to install it. 


Why is it so difficult to get gcc3.3 to work? can you help.


----------



## darkpo3t (Apr 29, 2005)

First open up a terminal window and type in the following:  

"which cc"   ( without the quotes )

It should return:   "/usr/bin/cc"  (without the quotes)

that should be the symbolic link to the gcc 3.3 installation which i believe is, "usr/bin/gcc3-3"  . That will confirm that you have  gcc 3.3 properly installed. 

If you installed fink correctly, you should of went along the lines of .... Plus if you want to get the proper packagaes, and compilers that you need to properly install and configure this whole "project" you are trying to get up and running .. 

after (installing) fink , if you havent already? use these commands..

"sudo dselect"  (without the quotes)  ..select option # 2 in the menu using your arrow keys..

then .. 
"g77" (without the quotes)  .. read everything.. then select option # 3 from the menu, #4 then #6 to quit.

then..  "fink selfupdate"  (which will select the packages you need)
finally.. "fink update-all"  (will automatically start updating the packages you need)

notice whats in the list, and pay close attention to what's downloading.  After you have done this post back.

The reason why I request that you use these steps is because, from what you tell me in your post, is that the installation are not correctly installing because you are not using a correct compiler, use g77... To check if the installations were successful type in :  "which g77" (without the quotes), which should return : "/usr/bin/g77" blah blah blah.. 

I dont understand what it is your trying to do after that.. or anywhere else in the post.. WHAT is it that you are actually trying to do?  I think my instructions should get you started at least...  Post back if you need any help, but be very very specific and please give detail as to what it is your trying to do. Thanks and good luck..



#dp


----------

